
Visualizing HipHop trends  from 1989 – 2015 - max_
http://poly-graph.co/hiphop/
======
degenerate
I don't listen to hiphop, but it was neat to see that the hiphop I _could_
find myself listening to all sat within a 1-2 year span, and if I wanted to
give it a shot, grabbing albums from that period might yield some palatable
albums and artists. So not only is this a great visual demonstration but a
useful tool too... thanks

------
danielsf
Author here, if anyone has q's

~~~
commenter1239
this is a really awesome visualization of hip hop.

One question: any way to keep it running when not the front tab?

~~~
danielsf
nope. when things are in an inactive tab...browsers slow down the JS and it
crawls to a halt. So I just decided to stop it all together. You could have it
in another window in the background though!

------
tetraverse
Keeping it real, nigga :)

